# Intro-Back in the gym



## mtfreeze (Aug 23, 2020)

I?m new to the board but have been ?around? for a long time. From ?04 through ?10 I actively participated at a couple of other boards, but unfortunately I don?t remember my info to log in to any of them. 

Throughout college and my time in the military I was in great physical condition. I got out of the Army in 2011 and settled down, and then life got crazy. I got married, started a family, and then took a promotion at work that meant a lot of traveling. Unfortunately I didn?t keep the gym and fitness as a priority and I slowly turned into a fat-ass. 

I?ve been back in the gym and on a better diet again for the past year and have lost most of the bad weight that I had gained. I even gave up alcohol. I have been researching and am planning my first cycle since 2011 now that I am back to a place where I can get optimal results. 

From what I have seen and read (across many forums) a lot has changed since I was ?around.? I am looking forward to participating here and learning from everybody.  

Sorry for writing a book in my intro. I appreciate all the advice and wisdom y?all share. Thanks!


----------



## Anabolik2k (Aug 23, 2020)

Welcome man!


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Welcome ~~


----------



## brazey (Aug 23, 2020)

Welcome to the board


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 23, 2020)

Welcome to IMF, and thank you for your prior service to this country.  Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

